# I think this is how to introduce myself.



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, my name is Lake Erie High, III. I Have an O'day 23, and a Cheoy Lee Offshore 27. I Had an Islander Bahama 30 also.
I work at a West Marine in the Florida keys, and sail as much as posible.
P.S. I jist did a major restoration of the Cheoy Lee


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you with us and good luck with the boats.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Great to have you. Let's see some pictures of the boats!

David


----------

